# Locust breeding set up advice



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

Hope one of you lovely ppl can help. I want to attempt to breed locusts and have a exo terra 60 x 45 x 45 terranium. Heat wise would just a heat mat be suitable? Only worried about balancing a ceramic etc over the mesh top as got naughty kids etc so thought this way it could all be maintained. Might be being a bit dumb so any advice would be great x


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Locusts need light during the day and preferably heat from an incandescant source (simulating the sun). You would do better with a normal bulb or spotlamp set on a timer, mines running through a dimmer switch so I can alter the temperature as I want.

Also got a mat on a matstat taped to the underside of the tank, this gives floor heat when the lamp if off (night time).

Using the combination of the 2 gives a good ambient temperature that remains stable. They also have a cool section that they can escape to if needed 

Just hang a lamp fitting from the mesh, my locusts seem quite happy to sit on the bulb sometimes (60W spotlamp dimmed about 40%).


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

This thread should help you.......

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/288215-locutus-breeders-help-plzzzzzzzzz.html


----------

